# Chapala Municipal building FM 3 self application



## kismet (Feb 20, 2009)

Help, please. I understand this has been answered on this board and others.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The simple solution, which will answer all of your concerns, is to go to the Chapala Palacio Municipal on any Wednesday at 7:30 AM. Sign the sheet for "Information". A girl will arrive at 8-8:30 to give out numbers, according to the sheet. Go have breakfast and a walk on the 'malecon'. Return at 10:00 AM and go through the lobby to the rear patio to await the arrival of INM. When your number is called, they'll give you an information sheet with the current costs, requirements, and all the forms you'll need. Folks there can tell you where to take them if you need help.
The information you posted above is almost all wrong. It is easier than that. Do send for your marriage certificate if you are married and both applying.


----------



## kismet (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks so much! But can you tell me at least if we do need to open a Mexican bank account?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No, you don't need a Mexican bank. They aren't all that easy to deal with and have a lot of fees. Most expats maintain their US or Canadian accounts and bank online. The use of a debit card at an ATM machine provides ready cash. If you want some emergency funds available quickly, you can use a Mexican investment house, like Actinver, Intercam, etc.
I'm editing out the somewhat misleading information from your previous post so that others won't be confused.


----------



## kismet (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks. Good idea. Online misinformation is how I came by some of it!

We have been here over two months, but haven't opened an account yet. I do think we need a better bank at home because ours is charging way too high ATM fees. ( You can edit out this if you think it is misinformation, too. It looks to me that Bank of America has associate banks in Chapala because when I go to BOA online and link to Mexico, two come up, with a BOA logo. That, I'm not sure of either.)

Thank you for verifying the marriage certificate part. I didn't think to bring it. Dumb, I know. I've never used it for anything and wasn't putting on my thinking cap. The consulate in the nearest city back home doesn't list a marriage cert in the list of docs needed, but I'd have to check on this info too by calling them - I mean if we end up going home for Christmas and getting the FM-3 there. 

Meanwhile, our cert is in the wedding album locked in a shed and the person with the key is on a 9 month trip in Asia. Hopefully, someone in the family has a key. 


Thank you for your help. We do love it here.


----------



## kismet (Feb 20, 2009)

I also see I can order that marriage cert. from my county auditor for $32.00. Hopefully, it will be found.

Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

kismet said:


> I also see I can order that marriage cert. from my county auditor for $32.00. Hopefully, it will be found.
> 
> Thanks again for all the info!



Since you are getting papers get the marriage license apostilled, you will not need it most of the time but I had to present it twice so it is good to have on hand when you need it.
If you get the FM3 at home you still will have to go to Chapala to register it so you just as well do the paperwork while you are in the country. You do not need a bank account here to prove your income.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Consular vs Local FM3 Application*



kismet said:


> ....... I mean if we end up going home for Christmas and getting the FM-3 there.........


For what it's worth, the Mexican consulate in Vancouver charges around $175 per person consular fee for an FM3, which I understand you would not pay if you apply for the FM3 while in Mexico.

These FM3 "self-application" forms: any chance someone could scan and attach them here on the Forum, just for reference purposes only?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

HolyMole said:


> For what it's worth, the Mexican consulate in Vancouver charges around $175 per person consular fee for an FM3, which I understand you would not pay if you apply for the FM3 while in Mexico.
> 
> These FM3 "self-application" forms: any chance someone could scan and attach them here on the Forum, just for reference purposes only?



go to www.inm.gob.mx 

on the left handside column TRAMITES MIGRATORIOS 
go to PAGOS DE DERECHOS ver mas click on ver mas
you will find the 
Solicitud de Tramite, the form that you have to fill for FM2 and FM3 and other things 
Forma Migratoria that I believeyou have to fill when you go for the first time or change from FM· to FME or on the renewal after 5 years et...

You have to fill out the form on line and then print it on legal paper. There are 2 pages.

You can get the explanation of some of the site in English if you push English when you start the whole thing.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

HolyMole said:


> For what it's worth, the Mexican consulate in Vancouver charges around $175 per person consular fee for an FM3, which I understand you would not pay if you apply for the FM3 while in Mexico.


If that is above and beyond the FM3 cost ..... waiting for Mexico would make sense - beside the fact getting it in Mexico is usually easier and more flexible. Your first FM3 costs a little more than renewals but I don't remember how much. The $11-1200 peso fee 'becomes' even less with a 13 to 1 exchange rate


----------



## prmjcm (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes Bank of America is connected to bank Santander and scottibank not sure of spelling but they will not charge to use Atm with BofA debit card


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There was an error in the website address, so try again at Instituto Nacional de Migración 

I've also corrected it in Hound Dog's post above.


----------

